# UFO-ST Bestellungen für 2006



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2006)

UFO-ST Bestellungen für 2006     

es soll kein aufruf zur einer sammelbestellung sein

hab vorhin "zwei" Unbekannte Flug-Objekte bestellt...  


gruss
artur


----------



## mindlabs (29. Januar 2006)

meiner einer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (30. Januar 2006)

ich kann mich noch nicht durchringen. aber seitdem ich ein schweißnahtwunder besitze geht der gedanke eines eloxierten ufo st nicht mehr aus meinem kopf


----------



## KHUJAND (30. Januar 2006)

"ein schweißnahtwunder"  

mach es rex,-  
kannst dich noch für die 15te KW mit ran hängen...

meiner wird RAL 6003 glanz.


----------



## rex_sl (30. Januar 2006)

ja ich überlege, das problem is einfach ich hab schon nen freerider. und so oft fahr ich das ding nicht das sich n neues rentiert. 

wenn dann was, was ich jeden tag gebrauchen kann sowas wie n argon roc. mit singlespeed aufgebaut


----------



## memyselfandi (30. Januar 2006)

Hallo
ich häütte gerne auch nen ufo st.mal ne frage woi hast die denn bestellt,weil die kannste janet bei nicolai bekommen.und nen händler gibst bei mir net in der gegend
schreib mir mal ne pn.
danke benjamin!


----------



## Kettenbeißer (30. Januar 2006)

Warum kann man sie nicht bei Nicolai bekommen?
Geht doch wie jeder andere Rahmen:
http://www.nicolai.net/order/print-orderform-06/bestellformular-ufo-st-2006.pdf


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2006)

sind diese rohloff sockel eigentlich immer mit drann


----------



## Gap______Jumper (1. Februar 2006)

@memyselandi

Und du kannst ohne Probleme direkt bestellen, ruf einfach mal morgen früh bzw. in nächster Zeit an! Falls dir Daten oder die Telefonnr. fehlt findest du diese unter NICOLAI!!!

MfG Derk


----------



## Bersi (1. Februar 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> sind diese rohloff sockel eigentlich immer mit drann



das nen sockel für die kabelführung zum umwerfer! durch die steckachse am rahmen ist dieser eh nicht ohne weiteres mit der rohloff kompatibel  und rohloff  führung sollte auch doppelt sein.

mfg

bersi


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Februar 2006)

jepp danke ,- Bersi 


gruss
artur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (2. Februar 2006)

Das stimmt, wollte mich gestern nur noch genauer erkundigen und habe deshalb noch nicht sofort antworten können!

Es ist die Umwerferzugführung, welche nur auf Wunsch weggelassen wird. Allerdings sollte man sich überlegen, ob man nicht irgendwann vielleicht doch mal einen Umwerfer montieren möchte!

MfG Derk     (neu im NICOLAI-TEAM)


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Februar 2006)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt, wollte mich gestern nur noch genauer erkundigen und habe deshalb noch nicht sofort antworten können!
> 
> Es ist die Umwerferzugführung, welche nur auf Wunsch weggelassen wird. Allerdings sollte man sich überlegen, ob man nicht irgendwann vielleicht doch mal einen Umwerfer montieren möchte!
> 
> MfG Derk     (neu im NICOLAI-TEAM)






ahhsoo,- 
? sattelrohr durchmesser ?


Umwerferzugführung,-
und doch ein biscken rohloff sockel...


----------



## Gap______Jumper (2. Februar 2006)

Unten an der Kettenstrebe sind zwei Rohloffzugführung angescheißt, das stimmt!  

Allerdings habe ich auf das Bild zuvor geantwortet. Auf dem letzten von dir angehängtem stimmt es mit deiner Vermutung, allerdings war dies der Prototyp. An den Serienmodellen wirst du diese nicht finden!

Es sollte eine 30.0mm Sattelstütze verbaut werden, wenn ich mich nicht ganz doll irre.. Oder falls du den nötigen Durchmesser des Schnellspanners bzw. der Klemme meinst, die läge bei 34,9 beziehungsweise 35mm!!!

MfG Derk


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Februar 2006)

hy
so kurze frage,-
 kennt jemand die genau "bauhöhe" 
"steuerroh inkl. red.-fett-set steuersatz" 
möchte nicht immer bei NICOLAI stören... 

danke vorab.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (8. Februar 2006)

also im katalog steht die steuerrohrlänge mit 125mm Bei *Hobbes* ausm Forum sind es 123mm und die Einbauhöhe des Fett Set beträgt 33mm.Also wirds auch beim Red Set zusammen so um die 156-158mm sein


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2006)

Hi
Ich hab mir das "Teil" am 30.01.06 bestellt,in schwarz elox....Romic...und Fettset reduz.....
und freu mich wie Sau 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> Ich hab mir das "Teil" am 30.01.06 bestellt,in schwarz elox....Romic...und Fettset reduz.....
> und freu mich wie Sau
> Gruß Guru.



klasse guru  
was kommt den fürne gabel,-?

bin zur zeit mächtig am "rumkaspern" wg. der BOXXER brücke,-
die flache passt nicht;- die hohe baut zu hoch


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2006)

hat jemand ein foto von diesem "geheimnisvollem"
 Fettset reducer
und evtl. ein paar Maße


----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand ein foto von diesem "geheimnisvollem"
> Fettset reducer
> und evtl. ein paar Maße


Hi Khujand
bei mir kommt die MZ 888 aus`m Helius rein 
Bilder vom Fett Reduce hab ich bei "Dat will isch" reingestellt!!!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Februar 2006)

"Dat will isch" 
wo soll daten sein 
und ich dachte "nur wir" im tiefsten ruhrpott können "ruhrpott"


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> "Dat will isch"
> wo soll daten sein
> und ich dachte "nur wir" im tiefsten ruhrpott können "ruhrpott"


Waten wo daten 
in meiner Galerie, pers.Alben, janz leischt 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## guru39 (10. Februar 2006)

Blechinfettseb schrieb:
			
		

> Also wirds auch beim Red Set zusammen so um die 156-158mm sein


stimmt genau!! hab`s grad gemessen `157mm
Gruß Guru.


----------



## freerider888 (20. Februar 2006)

Moin erstma !!

bringt das was wen wa zusammen bestellen würden ??? 
prozent ??

bin ja nun fully los!!

will mir auchn ufo st anschafn XD


----------



## Falco Mille (21. Februar 2006)

Nein, auch wenn Ihr mit mehreren bestellt, können wir Euch leider keinen besseren Preis machen. Wir versuchen, unser Händlernetz auf- und auszubauen, weil wir in erster Linie auf den Einzelhandel als Vertriebsweg unserer Rahmen setzen. Würden wir Rabatte bein Direktkauf geben, würden wir die Bemühungen und die Arbeit unserer Händler torpedieren. Wenn Ihr mit einer Sammelbestellung zu einem Nicolai Stützpunkhändler geht, kann dieser Euch sicher ein gutes Angebot machen. Eine Liste aller Nicolai Stützpunkthändler findet Ihr hier: http://www.nicolai.net/contact/testcenter.html

Wenn Du ein Ufo ST zu einem Top Preis suchst, dann schau doch mal hier rein.... 

www.conti-ranking.de

Grüße, Falco


----------



## watzup-ob (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo Allerseits,

bei mir kann man dann sogar eins probefahren!!!
Warten nur noch auf die Gabel.

Es grüßt Euch,
Daniel- WatzUp - OBERHAUSEN


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (21. Februar 2006)

hi,

da komm ich doch glatt nächste tage mal vorbei. ich frag einfach mal den gerald wann die gabel da is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (22. Februar 2006)

Mr. [email protected] 

dein UST ist doch auch schon bestellt !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2006)

Hallo  
dieser "Thread" soll/sollte NICHT zu einer sammelbestellung aufrufen,-
es sollten lediglich,- die leute sich melden,- die sich schon einen UFO-ST bestellt haben,- oder sich über ihren händler  einen rahmen bestellen wollen ...
 (frage war rein interessenshalber) 


ich glaube der grösste teil hier hat es auch so verstanden...  

gruss
Artur


----------



## mindlabs (8. März 2006)

ich sitz schon auf kohlen..  mein "black beast" müsste diese woche kommen 

greetz


----------



## KHUJAND (8. März 2006)

mindlabs schrieb:
			
		

> ich sitz schon auf kohlen..  mein "black beast" müsste diese woche kommen
> 
> greetz




und denk an die fotos.


----------



## mindlabs (15. März 2006)

hab jetzt erfahren, dass ichs erst 15. KW erhalte..


----------



## nicho (27. März 2006)

mein UFO ST

Specs :

forks: boxxer world cups
brakes: avid juicy carbon
stem: sic
bars: pro taper
shifter: XO
wheels: mavic 729 on dt swiss 440 S trued by naz with locktite 
derailleur: XO
seatpost: thomson
seat: fizik freek
cranks: diabolous
cassette: sram road cassette
chainguide: changing that.
pedals:FUNN 


Let the good times roll.

Nicho


----------



## KHUJAND (27. März 2006)

wow nicho  
very very nice,-your U-ST in "old" nicolai team colour...   


@Falco
ist die 15 KW zu halten,- "eurer seits",- oder kommt es zu verzögerung ?
meine  teile setzen staub an.  

gruss
nach Lübbrechtsen.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (27. März 2006)

nich schlecht das ufo st nicho .

ich hätte auch gerne alles neu, aber das geld reicht halt nich .


----------



## PblcNme4 (27. März 2006)

nicho schrieb:
			
		

> mein UFO ST
> 
> Specs :
> 
> ...







bin mir da nicht so sicher ob es wirklich deins ist! ihr werdet die bilder nicht sehen koennen, sind aber die gleichen wie hier oben!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=176435


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (28. März 2006)

Könnt Ihr schon glauben, dass das Nichos Bike ist. Das ist unser Australischer Distributor.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt Ihr schon glauben, dass das Nichos Bike ist. Das ist unser Australischer Distributor.
> 
> Grüße, Falco




Falco
leider ist meine frage unbeantwortet geblieben.


----------



## Falco Mille (28. März 2006)

Sorry Artur: ja, die Rahmen werden in dieser Woche bereits geschweißt.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Artur: ja, die Rahmen werden in dieser Woche bereits geschweißt.
> 
> Grüße, Falco




jepp danke Falco  
dachte nur,- weil die 15te KW genau auf ostern fällt,-  und dabei wollte ich ja den rahmen persönlich bei euch abholen,-

mal sehen was geht !

grüss
mal alle. 

artur


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (28. März 2006)

boor dann brauch ich jetzt voll schnell geld wenn die diese woche schon produziert werden!!!

aber irgendwie bekomm ich das schon hin 

gruss andi


----------



## DukeLC4 (1. April 2006)

Moin,
ich bin auch am überlegen ein Ufo ST zu kaufen.
Würde aber gerne einen Umwerfer fahren (22 und 32er Blatt)
Funktioniert das nur mit dem "Umwerferturm" der parallel zum
Sitzrohr geschweißt wird? Oder könnte man auch einen
E-Type Umwerfer installieren?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. [email protected] (1. April 2006)

@DukeLC4

fÃ¼r das ufo st kann man extra nen umwerferturm kaufen. kostet glaub ich 40â¬.

gruÃ andi


----------



## DukeLC4 (1. April 2006)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @DukeLC4
> 
> für das ufo st kann man extra nen umwerferturm kaufen. kostet glaub ich 40.
> 
> gruß andi


Ja das weiß ich,
das ist dann so ein Rohrstummel, der parallel zum Sitzrohr geschweißt
wird. Das gefällt mir allerdings gar nicht, würde lieber
einen E Type verbauen wenn das möglich wäre.

Patrick


----------



## Falco Mille (3. April 2006)

Der Umwerferturm wird nicht geschweißt sondern ist montiert und optional erhältlich. Bei Umwerfermontage empfehlen wir auf alle Fälle den Umwerferturm. Der Rahmen ist nicht für den Betrieb mit einem E-Type Umwerfer ausgelegt. Daher können wie eine befriedigende Funktion mit einem E-Type nicht gewährleisten.. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (5. April 2006)

juhuuu,- bin am oster-samstag in Lübbrechtsen,- um meine beiden rahmen abzuholen... 
(mit Kalle abgemacht)


----------



## Stoken (6. April 2006)

boah, ich bin so neidisch  
mein angebot gilt NUR für Khujand: 
Tausche mein Nox gegen dein Nicolai!!!
gilt nur bis 1.5.06, also überleg es dir gut. wenn du dich innerhalb von 24h für einen tausch entschieden hast, entfallen die versandkostet komplett. ich werde mein bike dir bringen und deins holen


----------



## KHUJAND (7. April 2006)

LOL Stocken,- frag mal lieber nach ^^nicho seinem U-ST...


----------



## Stoken (7. April 2006)

noch 24min gilt mein angebot ^^
ich heiß übrigens stoken  kommt von dem ausdruck stoke, wenn man voll geil drauf is und so (snowboarder und so, wobei einer in the collective auch sagt, dass ihn was gestoked hat  )


----------



## KHUJAND (18. April 2006)

sooo
beide schätzchen sind nun zu hause... 

danke Kalle Nicolai 
für die spontane  werksführung und besichtigung.(vom chef persönlich)
war "sehr lehrreich und informativ".
auch die fahrt nach Lübbrechtsen war ein abenteuer,-
sehr idyllisch und schön von der landschaft

einfach ein schöner tag, 


werde jetzt mal mit dem aufbau beginnen.   


danke Kalle Nicolai und natürlich dem ganzen NICOLAI team bes.Falco... 


artur


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (18. April 2006)

jo artur mein bike steht. bin heute schon mal ne runde gerollt. is sehr fett. ich komm morgen abend mal vorbei.

gruß andi


----------



## guru39 (19. April 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> sooo
> beide schätzchen sind nun zu hause...
> 
> danke Kalle Nicolai
> ...




Hi Artur
Glückwunsch 
Aber was ist den das für`n Dämpfer 
Ich hoffe wir sehn uns mal in Winterberg 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (20. April 2006)

jo guru danke,-
den dämpfer hat uns die firma NICOLAI wärmstens empfohlen,- 
na ja wird schon was gutes sein,- die machen ja sonst keinen sch.... 

ja hoffe man sieht sich in W.Berg ,- du bekommst ja noch ein paar patronen hülsen von mir.
am 8 mai ist erst mal 3 wochen Moab-Utah angesagt...


----------



## nm_sushi (23. Juni 2006)

Tach auch ...

werde mir auch ein Nicolai UFO-ST bestellen und steige von einem DunCon Cock auf mein erstes Fully um   ... freu mich schon riesig! Laut Nicolai is ja erst der Liefertermin Ende September/Anfang Oktober ... jetzt bleibt mir eine wichtige Entscheidung übrig ... welche Farbe? Also mein Favorit ist komplett Schwarz eloxiert mit grauen Schriftzug oder Gelbgrün Rahmen/Schwinge Schwarzeloxiert mit Schwarzer Schrift!? Kann mich aber einfach nicht entscheiden ... ah so als Dämpfer kommt ein schwarzer DHX5.0 rein.

Wäre über andere Vorschläge erfreut 

mfg sushi


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Juni 2006)

ehhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sehr guter entschluß. 
lt. Falco (Fa.Nicolai) wird Nicolai verstärkt auf bunte rahmen setzten,-
(bunt kommt)
ich denke mal das dir bei der farbgebung keiner weiterhelfen kann,- diesen entscheidung mußt du selbst treffen. 
jedoch würde ich dir zu einer satten pulverbeschichtung raten.

gruss
KJ 
-artur-

ps,- hier mal mein bike mit mitlerweile 100 bewertungen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/245104/cat/2


----------



## nm_sushi (24. Juni 2006)

Tach auch ...

hab jetzt rausbekommen das dass gelb garnicht melonengelb ist, was ich möchte ... sondern das Contigelb/Sonnengelb RAL 1037 ist!! Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob man dies bekommen kann?

mfg sushi


----------



## Tim Simmons (25. Juni 2006)

ja kann man...aber nimm melonengelb...ich hab schon conti gelb genommen


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juni 2006)

Tim Simmons
willkommen im club.


----------



## Tim Simmons (26. Juni 2006)




----------



## Dropschisser (3. Juli 2006)

Hi,
hab mir gerade Dein UFO ST angesehen. Bin seid heute erst im Forum ... fahre selber nen Helius FR von ´05, bin also noch Freeride-Anfänger.
Die Bergabfahrerei macht meiner Frau und mir aber soviel Spaß, dass ich mir überlege ein reines Bikepark/Downhill-Bike aufbaue. Da ich Nicolai-Fan bin interessiert mich das UFO ST sehr. Nun habe ich in einer Bikezeitschrift gelesen, dass die Eingelenker probleme beim Bremsen mit Bremsbuckeln haben. Letztens war ich in Leogang (typisch mit Bremsbuckel versehen), dort habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Hinterbau (Viergelenker).
Gibts über das UFO ST schon einen Fahrbericht oder Fahreindrücke???

Grüße bikefreak1967


----------



## Fränky G. (3. Juli 2006)

bikefreak1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hab mir gerade Dein UFO ST angesehen. Bin seid heute erst im Forum ... fahre selber nen Helius FR von ´05, bin also noch Freeride-Anfänger.
> Die Bergabfahrerei macht meiner Frau und mir aber soviel Spaß, dass ich mir überlege ein reines Bikepark/Downhill-Bike aufbaue. Da ich Nicolai-Fan bin interessiert mich das UFO ST sehr. Nun habe ich in einer Bikezeitschrift gelesen, dass die Eingelenker probleme beim Bremsen mit Bremsbuckeln haben. Letztens war ich in Leogang (typisch mit Bremsbuckel versehen), dort habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Hinterbau (Viergelenker).
> Gibts über das UFO ST schon einen Fahrbericht oder Fahreindrücke???
> ...




Servus Bikefreak,

ich fahre das UfoST in der Conti-Cup Version. Der Rahmen ist mit dem Radstand recht kompakt. Man sagt, Eingelenker neigen beim Bremsen zum eintauchen. Mein Empfinden ist das nicht so bei dem UfoST. Das Bike ist beim Fahren recht verspielt und fühlt sich auf Singletrails und local Downhillpisten sehr wohl. TopSpeed Passagen liegen dem Bike nicht so finde ich. Für TopSpeed ist das Fahrwerk etwas "straff". Mit 200mm Federweg am Heck schluckt das Fahrwerk auch grobe Brocken und liegt ruhig auf dem Trail.

Ein klasse Freeride - local DH - Kelle für die heimischen Trail's!  
Ich komme mit dem Ufo super klar!

Alles in allem bietet das UfoST ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis.
(Inkl. 12mm Steckachse, 1.5" Kettenführungsaufnahme etc.!)

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropschisser (3. Juli 2006)

Danke für die prompte Antwort. Gibts noch mehr Meinungen. Ansonsten halte ich in den Bikeparks Ausschau und frage mich so durch.

Gruß Bikefreak


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Juli 2006)

hier mal mein U-ST  in action...






auf dem foto bin ich,- bei der "kick and drop" session vom wochenende in Oberhausen-Vonderort.


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Juli 2006)

bikefreak1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die prompte Antwort. Gibts noch mehr Meinungen. Ansonsten halte ich in den Bikeparks Ausschau und frage mich so durch.
> 
> Gruß Bikefreak




Kleiner Tip: Winterberg hat 5 Ufo STs als Verleihbikes....ich persönlich fahre auch ein Ufo ST und kann beim Bremsstempeln eigentlich keinen Unterschied zu meinem alten Helius DH feststellen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Juli 2006)

da soll der Kalle noch mal sagen,- ich kann ehh nicht fahren...


----------



## mindlabs (10. Juli 2006)

serwus beinand;

ich fahr mein ufo schon paar monate und finde, dass dies reine abstimmunssache vom fahrwerk ist... federgabel muss mit dämpfer harmonieren und zusammenspielen...  hatte anfangs auch leichte probleme, weil ich von 4x Hardtail auf DH Fully umgestiegen bin.. aber egal..

das ufo kann man sehr fein auf die jeweilige strecke und verhältnisse abstimmen...  selbst wippen ist ein fremdwort...

greetz


----------



## richtig (14. Juli 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal mein U-ST  in action...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das bild hast du doch bestimmt beim türken um die ecke gleich mitmachen lassen  du sauberbiker, du  

 grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Juli 2006)

"du sauberbiker"
ha ha siehste mal,-
hab das UFO-ST zusammengebaut,- und sofort bei der ersten fahrt unseren drop runtergeschäucht... 
deswegen ist alles noch so sauber und neu.

na ja bin ehh kein dreck und matsch fahrer. 

das bild hat unser aller liebst -schroeti- gemacht,- der türke ume ecke hat nur die poserbilder von mir gemacht. 

hau rein.


----------



## The Passenger (21. Juli 2006)

Hab mich jetzt auch von dem Rahmen begeistern können.
Schönes Ding.

Generelle Fragen: 
Welche Maße hat der Hinterbau? Wie lange ist der verbaute Dämpfer? Wie lange musstet ihr auf den Rahmen durchschnittlich warten?


----------



## Tim Simmons (22. Juli 2006)

135mm einbaubreite (hinterbau)

223mm dämpferlänge

ich musste/muss jetzt ~2 monate warten...also bestellen und nächste woche den rahmen in den händen halten kannste knicken.

mfg tim


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Juli 2006)

"die gehen weg wie warme semmel"


----------



## Falco Mille (25. Juli 2006)

Die nächste Ufo Produktion ist für die zweite Septemberwoche geplant, das bedeutet ca. 9 Wochen Lieferzeit.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## nm_sushi (25. Juli 2006)

was!!!!! ... ich habe gerade von meinem Händler eine stornierung bekommen, da der liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden kann (von Nicolai)!! Mittlerweile is das die zweite stornierung nicht von meiner seite aus  ... langsam hab ich es echt satt. 

Kann man denn jetzt noch ein NIcolai Ufo-ST in Auftrag geben???

mfg Nico


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2006)

nm_sushi schrieb:
			
		

> was!!!!! ... ich habe gerade von meinem Händler eine stornierung bekommen, da der liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden kann (von Nicolai)!! Mittlerweile is das die zweite stornierung nicht von meiner seite aus  ... langsam hab ich es echt satt.
> 
> Kann man denn jetzt noch ein NIcolai Ufo-ST in Auftrag geben???
> 
> mfg Nico




 
ohh shittt


----------



## Falco Mille (26. Juli 2006)

Wir haben noch nie von uns aus eine Bestellung storniert, weil es zu Verzögerungen in der Ausliefrung gekommen wäre. Wir liegen im Moment gut im Zeitplan, wenn es zu Verzögerungen käme, wären diese marginal. Am besten, Du rufst uns mal an. 

05185 - 602 66 14

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben noch nie von uns aus eine Bestellung storniert, weil es zu Verzögerungen in der Ausliefrung gekommen wäre. Wir liegen im Moment gut im Zeitplan, wenn es zu Verzögerungen käme, wären diese marginal. Am besten, Du rufst uns mal an.
> 
> 05185 - 602 66 14
> 
> Grüße, Falco




na,- wollt schon sagen !


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (6. September 2006)

so ich hab auch eins bestellt !!! kommt aber leider erst in der 43 kW !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limestone (13. September 2006)

Ich bin auch drauf und dran mir ein Ufo St zu bestellen. Mich würd mal interessieren was eure Hobel so wiegen? gibts auch angaben über das Rahmengewicht? hab im Katalog nichts gefunden.

wäre dankbar fürn paar Antworten.....


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (13. September 2006)

ich glaube der rahmen mit dämpfer wiegt ca. 5,1kg


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Dezember 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> ich glaube der rahmen mit dämpfer wiegt ca. 5,1kg



na dann lass mal fotos von deinem U-ST sehen...


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (4. Dezember 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> na dann lass mal fotos von deinem U-ST sehen...



verdammter mist, ich will seit 2 tagen meine pic's hochladen aber nix geht !!!


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Dezember 2006)

Liebe Leute, benutzt bitte den "Zeig was Du hast" Thread für Smalltalk, Chat und die Veröffentlichung Eurer Bikefotos. Wenn das hier demnächst genau so abgeht, wie im letzten Ufo Thread, wird er ebenfalls geschlossen. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## limestone (6. Dezember 2006)

ohmann, ich hab nen Ufo St in der KW 42 bestellt und in der Bestätigung von Nicolai wurde mir KW 51 (die woche vor Weihnachten) genannt.
Ich hab mich auch schon voll gefreut das Bike endlich aufzubauen und in den Weihnachtsferien ordentlich zu rocken. Aber wie das Schicksal es will, ist der Liefertermin jetzt auf KW 3 in 2007 verschoben worden. Ich bin schon ein wenig sauer. Zwar will gut Ding weile haben, aber 9 wochen sollten doch reichen. 
Und warum gleich 4 wochen nach hinten verschoben? kann mir das mal einer erklären? Wieso nennt Nicolai dann erst einen Lifertermin, wenn er hinterher doch nicht eingehalten kann und zwar nicht nur drei tage!!!! 
Ich hoffe jetzt wenigstens, dass Nicolai diesen Lifertermin einhalten kann.


----------



## Falco Mille (7. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich weder Deinen Namen noch Deine Auftragsregistrierung kenne, kann ich gar nichts machen. Bitte wende Dich in dieser Angelegenheit direkt an uns. Das Forum ist kein geeigneter Kanal, um über laufende Rahmenbestellungen zu kommunizieren. Wir werden dann sehen, was wir wir für Dich tun können, und was unter Umständen schief gelaufen ist.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## cena (9. Dezember 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Wenn ich weder Deinen Namen noch Deine Auftragsregistrierung kenne, kann ich gar nichts machen. Bitte wende Dich in dieser Angelegenheit direkt an uns. Das Forum ist kein geeigneter Kanal, um über laufende Rahmenbestellungen zu kommunizieren. Wir werden dann sehen, was wir wir für Dich tun können, und was unter Umständen schief gelaufen ist.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


 
da schließ ich mich direkt mal der vorherigen frage an:hab mein UFO ST bei Breuer's Bikebahnhof in Köln bestellt (Farbe Weiss, Größe M) und der Liefertermin war ebenfalls KW 51, jedoch wurde uns das erst nach einer Nachfrage gesagt, da keine Auftragsbestätigung im Laden einging (warum auch immer, will die schuld jetzt keinem in die schuhe schieben).Werden alle STs um diesen Zeitraum verspätet ausgeliefert ?fänd ich nicht so schön nach ca. 15 wochen wartezeit nochmal ein paar oben drauf zu bekommen ;-)


----------



## Falco Mille (11. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ein Rahmen über einen Händler bestellt wurde, dann musst Du Dich bitte mit allen Fragen zu dieser Bestellung an Deinen Händler wenden. Ich darf Dir in diesem Fall leider keine Auskunft geben. Die Auftragsbestätigung wurde am 6.10. an Deinen Händler geschickt, und ich habe sie eben erneut versendet.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (11. Dezember 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Wenn ein Rahmen über einen Händler bestellt wurde, dann musst Du Dich bitte mit allen Fragen zu dieser Bestellung an Deinen Händler wenden. Ich darf Dir in diesem Fall leider keine Auskunft geben. Die Auftragsbestätigung wurde am 6.10. an Deinen Händler geschickt, und ich habe sie eben erneut versendet.
> 
> Grüße, Falco


 
ok, danke ,hätte ja sein können, dass diese info nicht zwingend über den händler abrufbar ist


----------



## Blechinfettseb (25. Dezember 2006)

Wie ist den eigentlich die Innenlagerbreite beim Ufo ST?


----------



## cena (26. Dezember 2006)

so, ich störe ganz kurz 

er ist angekommen (wurde mir aber bis weihnachten von einigen Personen vorenthalten):


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (26. Dezember 2006)

cena schrieb:


> so, ich störe ganz kurz
> 
> er ist angekommen (wurde mir aber bis weihnachten von einigen Personen vorenthalten):



Hallo,

geiles Teil


----------



## Blechinfettseb (5. Januar 2007)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit einem Luftdämpfer im Ufo ST gemacht?Auf der 2007ener HP ist ja beim Ufo ST Frame das gelbe Slopestylebike mit Pearl und Totem abgebildet.Der Pearl würde mich auch schon interressieren


----------



## bsr2barspin (7. Januar 2007)

also ich bin auf dem gebiet fully totaler leihe und wollte mir aber ganz gerne so nen ufo st zulegen... also wollte ich mal fragen wie sich das ding so im bike park macht. auserdem wollte ich auch slopestylen und so. bisl 4X und sowas halt...m also wie macht sich denn die schnieke kiste so???

mfg bsr2barspin 
und schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cena (7. Januar 2007)

bsr2barspin schrieb:


> also ich bin auf dem gebiet fully totaler leihe und wollte mir aber ganz gerne so nen ufo st zulegen... also wollte ich mal fragen wie sich das ding so im bike park macht. auserdem wollte ich auch slopestylen und so. bisl 4X und sowas halt...m also wie macht sich denn die schnieke kiste so???
> 
> mfg bsr2barspin
> und schon mal danke im voraus


 
ich fahrs zwar noch net lange aber habs verständlicherweise am anfang direkt mal mehr oder weniger ausgiebig getestet, indem ich von en paar freunden (enduristen) zu einer 40km durch-den-matsch-tour eingeladen bzw. gezwungen wurde.war ne mischung aus uphill und downhill im bergischen land bei köln, wobei sich das hochkommen doch als schwierig herausgestellt hat, da ich vorne ein 38-er kettenblatt montiert habe, und somit keine möglichkeit hatte mal in einem richtig kleinen gang zu fahren.Ich habe als Gabel eine Fox36 Talas RC2 von 07 drin, die sozusagen die letzte rettung fürs bergaufkommen war, da die gabel von 160mm auf 130 bzw. 100mm absenkbar ist.Das erklettern der berge bestätigt mir die vermutung, dass das Ufo st doch besser fürs berge runterfahren ist, was dann in der tat auch so war.Es gab verschiedene Singletrails bzw. downhills, die doch recht abwechslungsreich waren, und von spitzkehren über wurzel- und highspeed-passagen bishin zu nennenswerten sprüngen reichten.In sogut wie allen fahrsituation war das rad mit 195mm Federweg am Heck und 160mm vorne gut zu beherrschen, und wenn es mal nicht so war, dann lag es wahrscheinlich an mir. Es war schön wendig und agil, und owohl es meine erste richtig große ausfahrt mit dem rad war, fühlte ich mich von anfang an drauf wohl.die anderen ausfahrten gingen zu einem nahegelegen spot bei mir um mal zu sehen wie sich das ding so in der luft verhält.auch da war ich positiv überrascht: obwohl es mit 18,5 kg deutlich schwerer als mein dirt-hardtail war, merkte man vergleichsweise wenig davon, da u.a. das fahrwerk straff abgestimmt wurde.dieses jahr gehts direkt zur eröffnung natürlich mal nach winterberg in den bikepark um es auch da mal zu fahren (wo es mit sicherheit besser als bei bergauffahrten aufgehoben ist)bis jetzt gibts also noch keinen grund vom kauf abzuraten
. Für 4X wird ein Ufo DS aber besser geeignet sein


----------



## darkhenry1 (7. Januar 2007)

Servus!
Mein Rahmen kommt in der 3 KW 07 un freu mich scho auf des schmucke ding....stelle dann mal en Bild rein

Greetz


----------



## cena (7. Januar 2007)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Servus!
> Mein Rahmen kommt in der 3 KW 07 un freu mich scho auf des schmucke ding....stelle dann mal en Bild rein
> 
> Greetz


 
wann hast du es bestellt ? interessiert mich mal wegen wartezeit und so, weil meiner glaub ich überdurchschnittlich lang gebraucht hatte ;-)


----------



## darkhenry1 (7. Januar 2007)

cena schrieb:


> wann hast du es bestellt ? interessiert mich mal wegen wartezeit und so, weil meiner glaub ich überdurchschnittlich lang gebraucht hatte ;-)



Öhm mussich ma grade nachschauen...war am 16.November....
wie lange hat's denn bei dir gedauert?


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2007)

NICOLAI würde den R-S Pearl nicht einbauen,- wenn er  nicht gut funktionieren würde...


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Januar 2007)

@all
das U-ST ist ein reines bikepark bike,- würde ich sagen.


----------



## limestone (8. Januar 2007)

Hey, 
meins soll auch KW 03 kommen. ich hoffe es bleibt auch dabei, weil nochmal will ich nicht vertröstet werden. Ich hab in KW 42, also gegen Ende Oktober bestellt. Hat zwar dann ganz schön lange gedauert, aber ich denke mal, dass es sich lohnt 
 ....ich freu mich auf jeden Fall total drauf...werde dann natürich auch mal nen Bildchen reinsetzen, die Teile hab ich ja schon alle.


----------



## cena (8. Januar 2007)

limestone schrieb:


> Hey,
> meins soll auch KW 03 kommen. ich hoffe es bleibt auch dabei, weil nochmal will ich nicht vertröstet werden. Ich hab in KW 42, also gegen Ende Oktober bestellt. Hat zwar dann ganz schön lange gedauert, aber ich denke mal, dass es sich lohnt
> ....ich freu mich auf jeden Fall total drauf...werde dann natürich auch mal nen Bildchen reinsetzen, die Teile hab ich ja schon alle.


 
die wartezeit geht ja noch, hab meins anfang-mitte september bestellt und ist in der woche vor weihnachten gekommen.aber gutes braucht halt lange XD


----------



## JOHN-DOE (8. Januar 2007)

cena schrieb:


> die wartezeit geht ja noch, hab meins anfang-mitte september bestellt und ist in der woche vor weihnachten gekommen.aber gutes braucht halt lange XD



jep, ein gutes Pils braucht ja auch


----------



## darkhenry1 (18. Januar 2007)

...joa von wegen gutes braucht lange....hab grade erfahren das mein Ufo ST anstatt in der 3 KW also quasi jetzt, in der 6 KW kommt  
Nuja....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## limestone (18. Januar 2007)

...meins is auch noch nicht da. sollte diese Woche kommen, aber war wohl nichts. hab noch nicht mal die Rechnung. Letzte Woche war der Rahmen anscheinend schon fertig. Nur der Hinterbau sollte noch eloxiert werden. Dauert ganz schön lange sowas  . ich hoffe es wird nächste woche was.


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Januar 2007)

JOHN-DOE schrieb:


> jep, ein gutes Pils braucht ja auch





 ja ja oder soo...
 für die 6 KW ausgezählt,- und in der 4 KW schon bekommen...

 das ist doch mal was,- nicht "über" der zeit sondern "vor" der zeit... 


(manche haben halt bessere karten)


----------



## JOHN-DOE (26. Januar 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja ja oder soo...
> für die 6 KW ausgezählt,- und in der 4 KW schon bekommen...
> 
> das ist doch mal was,- nicht "über" der zeit sondern "vor" der zeit...
> ...




Ja das war echt mal geil, fast 3 Wochen zu früh geliefert, die Freude war entsprechend groß    

Endlich mal auf der Gewinnerseite


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Januar 2007)

Ist es jetzt ein gutes Pils geworden oder nicht?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Januar 2007)

ein sehr gutes   es lohnt sich echt darauf zu warten 

Ich pose mal eben :


----------



## Omegar (30. Januar 2007)

Habt ihr ne ahnung, ob das bike mit eloxierung leichter ist? ich meine als die 5,2 kg aus dem katalog. was wiegt eigendlich so eine Pulverbeschichtung?

... suche eine Probefahrt im Raum Berlin...


----------



## JOHN-DOE (30. Januar 2007)

Eloxierung ist leichter ich glaube eine Pulverbeschichtung macht so 200 - 400 Gramm Unterschied


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Januar 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne ahnung, ob das bike mit eloxierung leichter ist? ich meine als die 5,2 kg aus dem katalog. was wiegt eigendlich so eine Pulverbeschichtung?
> 
> ... suche eine Probefahrt im Raum Berlin...





 warum probefahrt ?!?

 das "DING" kann alles...


----------



## cena (31. Januar 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum probefahrt ?!?
> 
> das "DING" kann alles...


 

...und noch viel mehr.

wenn man gewillt ist damit bergauf zu fahren, dann fährt es bergauf

wenn man gewillt ist damit über dirt-hubbels zu kommen, dann hubbelt es über dirts

etc.  

wenn man den aufbau ein bisschen im auge behält dann kommt es der DH-Version der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau schon ganz nah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (5. Februar 2007)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> warum probefahrt ?!?
> 
> das "DING" kann alles...



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ich das Ding kaufen werde. Ich bin aber noch nicht sicher in welcher größe. Daher will ich halt mal ne sitzprobe machen. Ich bin 1,83 und habe halt keine ahnung ob nun m oder l. Kalle meinte ich brauche ne l, aber nen 600 oberrohr erscheint mir halt ganz schon lang. Vor allem wenn man ein bischen mit dem bike spielen möchte. Dazu kommt noch das ich von nem Dirtbike auf ein fully umsteig und dementsprechend ein kurzes oberrohr gewönt bin.
Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.


----------



## Omegar (5. Februar 2007)

Ach ja: kann man den umwerferturm eigendlich abschrauben? vieleicht will man ja irgendwan mal doch einen monktieren.


----------



## timbowjoketown (5. Februar 2007)

jupp, kannst du abschrauben, oder nachträglich montieren...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ich das Ding kaufen werde. Ich bin aber noch nicht sicher in welcher größe. Daher will ich halt mal ne sitzprobe machen. Ich bin 1,83 und habe halt keine ahnung ob nun m oder l. Kalle meinte ich brauche ne l, aber nen 600 oberrohr erscheint mir halt ganz schon lang. Vor allem wenn man ein bischen mit dem bike spielen möchte. Dazu kommt noch das ich von nem Dirtbike auf ein fully umsteig und dementsprechend ein kurzes oberrohr gewönt bin.
> Vieleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.



mein Kumpel Mr @ Dark 
 ist 1,87m und er fährt das U-ST in M.
 er sagt es passt...
 hier--> 










 ich bin 1,80m. und fahre es in L. 
ich sage es passt.

hier mein bike --> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/show...4/ppuser/18334/sortby/l/sorttime/999/way/desc


PS: sorry das ich wieder bilder gepostet habe,-
ich dachte mir,- die bilder helfen bei der wahl der rahmen grösse...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Februar 2007)

Omegar schrieb:


> Ach ja: kann man den umwerferturm eigendlich abschrauben? vieleicht will man ja irgendwan mal doch einen monktieren.



ansontsen schau dich im "LEIDER GESCHLOSSENEM"  "der only UFO-ST Thread"  um.  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=238641


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Oktober 2007)

der Thread muss mal wieder nach oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (18. Oktober 2007)

HE warum ?


----------



## JOHN-DOE (18. Oktober 2007)

damit der nicht vergessen wird, gibt bestimmt noch mehr Leute die sich ein UFO bestellen wollen  auch in 2007 und 2008


----------



## mahata2d (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahre derzeit Banshee aber irgendwie is mir der Panzer echt etwas zu grob und zu "geradeaus"-lastig.
Letztes WE in Winterberg hab ich dann ein Ufos ST in M gesehen und allein von der Größenoptik sofort gesagt "Das passt, das rockt".

Ich denke, ich werde auch mal versuchen an ein Ufo ST zu kommen.....das Ding macht echt nen lecker Eindruck....und ich hoffe, damit bekomm ich dann auch mal die Kurve....


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2007)

Gods Child schrieb:


> Ich fahre derzeit Banshee aber irgendwie is mir der Panzer echt etwas zu grob und zu "geradeaus"-lastig.
> Letztes WE in Winterberg hab ich dann ein Ufos ST in M gesehen und allein von der Größenoptik sofort gesagt "Das passt, das rockt".
> 
> Ich denke, ich werde auch mal versuchen an ein Ufo ST zu kommen.....das Ding macht echt nen lecker Eindruck....und ich hoffe, damit bekomm ich dann auch mal die Kurve....





@ Gods Child 
noch mehr leckereien im UNTERTASSEN Thread  

---> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=280228


----------



## nils.lohbarbek (20. Oktober 2007)

Hiho...
Ich will mir nun endlich ein 08er Ufo St holen...ist jetzt ja noch nit lieferbar, nur manche sonderanfertigungen 

Meins wird wohl Weiß mit schwarz eloxiertem Hinterbau 

Wistt ihr wo ich bestellen kann, dachte an CNC ind HAmburg, is halt am nähchsten dran...

@Khujand:
Nenn den Fred doch einfach in 2008 um


----------



## JOHN-DOE (20. Oktober 2007)

was macht denn das 08, zum 08 UFO-ST ?


----------

